# Bringing dog to Spain



## haynesbob (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi all,

I have inherited my daughters dog and was wondering what the procedure is for bringing her to Spain and the approximate costs involved 

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Bob,

when we came over we chose to have our dog 'shipped' over as we didn't want him stressed out in the car with the children for 2 or 3 days. But driving over is certainly an option.

We shipped with a reputable company who took him to their kennels a couple of days prior to flying. He had his own crate with water etc. Then we picked him up from the airport when he arrived. Expensive but not traumatic for us or the dog.

In either case, you will need to get a pet passport and the required jabs.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

haynesbob said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have inherited my daughters dog and was wondering what the procedure is for bringing her to Spain and the approximate costs involved
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help


Scroll to the bottom of this page and you'll see other threads about dogs in Spain. Maybe some of the answers to your questions are there.


----------



## haynesbob (Oct 9, 2012)

Okay thanks for the info will take a look when I get home later I'm at work using the mobile app at the moment


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

If there are just two of you in a car, there should be no problem driving down to Spain, and bringing the dog with you. We have driven from Spain and back many times with our dog, using euro tunnel. In France we have booked pet friendly hotels on route, to stop over, eat and rest, we also make stops at The aires or picnic areas to stretch our legs, and the dogs, and to give the dog water to drink, we give him his main food early evening when we have stopped for a meal, and little treats on the way, he is a great little traveller.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

DEFRA will tell you what you need in terms of pet passport, micro chips and vaccinations etc, or your vet should be able to do this for you. There are some very good PET Transport companies and I know of one in particular who are very good and very caring. I think their charge, I think, is around €250. If you want their contact details send me a PM.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Here is the link for euro tunnel, cost of bringing dog 16€, http://www.eurotunnel.com/uk/tickets/travelling-with-your-pet/. 
Your dog stays with you on the 30 min tunnel journey.


----------



## wobbles64 (Jun 12, 2014)

Check with your vet, we've just brought our two dogs to Spain. Aprrox prices depending on vet. You need rabies injection 21 days at least before you travel £30, a pet passport from your vet £40 ( which is a complete con as it doesn't include any information which isn't already in the vaccination record card ) a fit to travel document wgich should be part of the passport, our vet suggested sandfly treatment, which is simply Advocate type back of the neck application £25, Eurotunnel charge around £16. They must be microchipped. Check that the micro chip is registered to you, if it is your daughters make sure you change the records before you travel just incase anyone gets pedantic about ownership.
Both ours are rescue staffies so we had to jump through a few hoops when we got here to register them at the local council and we get a few stares from the locals as it's a small village. 
So if yours is a similar breed you will need to register.
Hope that helps.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

wobbles64 said:


> Check with your vet, we've just brought our two dogs to Spain. Aprrox prices depending on vet. You need rabies injection 21 days at least before you travel £30, a pet passport from your vet £40 ( which is a complete con as it doesn't include any information which isn't already in the vaccination record card ) a fit to travel document wgich should be part of the passport, our vet suggested sandfly treatment, which is simply Advocate type back of the neck application £25, Eurotunnel charge around £16. They must be microchipped. Check that the micro chip is registered to you, if it is your daughters make sure you change the records before you travel just incase anyone gets pedantic about ownership.
> Both ours are rescue staffies so we had to jump through a few hoops when we got here to register them at the local council and we get a few stares from the locals as it's a small village.
> So if yours is a similar breed you will need to register.
> Hope that helps.



and, more importantly than that, update the records when you get here!

There's no point having a dog chipped with the registered details of an address/owner in UK!


----------



## wobbles64 (Jun 12, 2014)

Good point, I need to find out how to do that, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

wobbles64 said:


> Good point, I need to find out how to do that, thanks for the reminder.


When you sort out a vet in Spain , they can help with that , my sis in laws vet re- registered her dogs and cats for her


----------



## wobbles64 (Jun 12, 2014)

maureen47 said:


> When you sort out a vet in Spain , they can help with that , my sis in laws vet re- registered her dogs and cats for her


Ah thanks, we have registered with a vet in the village, had to for the 'dangerous dogs' registration. BUT only the receptionist speaks English, luckily I had a spanish friend with me but she lives in Madrid so isnt always around.
So any help or advise you can offer is very much welcome.
We live in El Espinar near Segovia and unfortunately very few people in the village speak English.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

> [B said:
> 
> 
> > wobbles64[/B];5462841
> > We live in El Espinar near Segovia and unfortunately very few people in the village speak English.


So, you decided to live in El Espinar itself? As you said you must stand out rather!
How's that going? Hope the job is working out.
I don't know about there, but where I live, 30kms from Madrid the weather has been spectacular, most unseasonal - until yesterday when there were some huge storms and the heavens opened...


----------



## wobbles64 (Jun 12, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> So, you decided to live in El Espinar itself? As you said you must stand out rather!
> How's that going? Hope the job is working out.
> I don't know about there, but where I live, 30kms from Madrid the weather has been spectacular, most unseasonal - until yesterday when there were some huge storms and the heavens opened...


HI Pesky. Yes we totally stand out, we looked at other areas but we needed dog walking
areas where our guys can run. And being ' dangerous' breeds we needed easy access so we weren't walking them muzzled through town etc. 
The company found us a house near work and there are fields across from the house where we can walk the dogs. In hindsight I would have prefered somewhere a little busier, but the house is nice and I'm told the villagers are but at the moment we are deffo the talk of the village.
Weather has been fantastic until last nights storms, windy and cold today but with patches of sun peeking through. Where are you based ?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

wobbles64 said:


> HI Pesky. Yes we totally stand out, we looked at other areas but we needed dog walking
> areas where our guys can run. And being ' dangerous' breeds we needed easy access so we weren't walking them muzzled through town etc.
> The company found us a house near work and there are fields across from the house where we can walk the dogs. In hindsight I would have prefered somewhere a little busier, but the house is nice and I'm told the villagers are but at the moment we are deffo the talk of the village.
> Weather has been fantastic until last nights storms, windy and cold today but with patches of sun peeking through. Where are you based ?


I live some 30kms from Madrid, very near Torrelodones and El Escorial. I work mostly in the area of Las Rozas, sometimes in Madrid if nothing else has come up and I start a new class next week in CJC university in Villanueva de la Cañada. I know Alpedrete although I rarely go there except for Paella day of a friend of ours. I also know Villalba and have been there many times although I don't like it at all. Generally speaking there seem to be a couple of nice streets in the towns and villages around here, but they are nothing special. What is lovely though is the country side and in many places residencial areas end and a path leads you to a lovely walk with fields and trees, in spring beautiful flowers and views of the mountains. Then there's easy access to the hills and mountains themselves in half an hours driving in La Pedriza or Navacerrada for example and one of my favourite places for an occasional wander is La Granja in Segovia, the palace gardens, Valsain area and Boca del Asno


----------

